# Will Blyxa japonica melt if I overdose Metricide as per getting rid of BBA sticky?



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,

Basically my question is the same as the title:

*Will Blyxa japonica melt if I overdose Metricide as per the getting rid of BBA sticky?*

I have stubborn BBA algae outbreak right now...so going to try this plus setting timer to turn on solenoid a bit earlier. Bubble rate is too high to read (accurately anyways) if I set it higher than the curren ratet of 3bps so going to turn CO2 on earlier to compensate.

Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Blyxa is Metricide tolerant. Overdosing should not be an issue to help minimize/eradicate a BBA outbreak.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Blyxa is Metricide tolerant. Overdosing should not be an issue to help minimize/eradicate a BBA outbreak.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Good to know....thanks


----------

